# Ballotelli's bib



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you seen Mario Balotelli, this 20 year old, ?20 million footballer trying to dress himself ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYU-SeVofHs


----------



## AnnW (Mar 25, 2011)

That's great !!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 25, 2011)

AnnW said:


> That's great !!



The lad is paid ?180,000 a WEEK.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> The lad is paid ?180,000 a WEEK.



The world's gone mad


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The world's gone mad



Mourinho said he was unmanageable, an infant in a man's body, and so he has proved at City. He could cost Mancini his job. But such a shame, potentially one of the greatest footballers in the world but a complete Dingbat.


----------

